# modelingmadeeasy



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just got a deal on 5 of this kit made by modelingmadeeasy any one ever try this kit .How are to do and how the end finish look good .


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Which kits did you get?

D.A.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

got 5 kit farm house ,service station .church .the school and company house , Havent started yet .I email the maker ask if they had a on line video no reply yet


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Just checked out their site. Some interesting stuff and the price point seems good. 

My question is what are these kits made of? It looks like plastic in some pics, but I almost have the feeling they are not.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nice looking kits, low price...
on the top of thier main page it says .."Construction material is card stock
and mat board. "


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

They are made of cardboard and paper if you like to do craft .Am doing the garage now I will but some pic up to show you how they are done .It lot of cutting ,clueing then painting .


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Posting progress pics would be great!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

wvgca said:


> nice looking kits, low price...
> on the top of thier main page it says .."Construction material is card stock
> and mat board. "


I guess I missed that.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Am not the best at craft painting will look better I hope LOL


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That actually looks like a real build it yourself kit. I might just have to get one to fiddle with. The plans could even be transferred over to sheet plastic or basswood and it could be built with any add-ons one wanted too.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well here a few pic of the built still have to do some painting ,Also doing a second one it fairly easy to built .


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking good Coupman. I look forward to seeing the finished buildings.

D.A.


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

Another route is look up any of the "printable" structures online and print them in card stock or just use them as a tracing/cutting template for styrene. Plus that is next to free if you go the cardstock route. Either way you buildings look great, reminds me of a Valvoline service center I used to manage.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are some pic of the garage in the layout that I made for my 2 grand kids .


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

a few more


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice Coupman; I'm sure your grandchildren will enjoy the layout you made for them. Is it a surprise for them for Christmas? 

D.A.


----------

